# common drywall textures?



## jmthouston

What are the common drywall textures around your area?
I'm really new to textures, and I'm just limited to the ones that the company I work for applies. I've also look around the internet but with little success.

Here we apply knock down. And I have noticed that there is different types. There really is one that I really like, but the rest of the crew doesn't know how to apply, where all the tuxture splots are really uniform. 












Kind of like this put the splots more uniform. Almost the same distance apart and kind of the same sizes. Weew It looked nice. Is it just skill to get that texture with the sprayer.

Orange peel.
Roll on with a thick nap roller.
crows foot. 

Could you point me to a direction or explain some of your experinece with textures?
Thanks 

Miguel


----------



## dryrocker27

miguel - we have applied the texture that you are looking for. We used a small nozzle and 30psi on the compressor. Mix the mud fairly thin enough to flow well and spray a test board. If not to your liking, try the mud a little thinner. you will get it.


----------



## Drywall1

The swirl is coming back here in Neb. Been doing a little skip trowel also. Lot more labor than brush tex. As long as we are gettin paid for it I don't mind.


----------



## JCardoza

Hey every one! My name is Jason. I love the idea of a new drywall talk site! I am always trying to find a new faster better or different textures.I look fwd to seeing and hearing about your textures! 

My company does all of the following textures regularly: Stomp/crows-foot, spray Knockdown, Orange Peel, Bark roll, broom, straw, skip trowel, imitation smooth plaster, imitation heavy plaster, random types of hand textures... whatever my clients can dream up! LOL I have an imitation stone wall in my room here at home that looks like a castle wall with windows. All I do is texture these days... I have a crew of about 5 or 6 normally... we can stomp orange peel up to 100,000 sq ft of drywall if we really push hard and everyone shows up. Yeah right! We do a couple of houses a day or one big one if everything goes well. Oh I use and 250 Gallon American Spray Tech spray rig... and love it! (sprayrig.com)
Have some older pictures on our website... if anyone wants to see them: Cardozaconstruction.com ... ignore some of the ugly pictures LOL I need to get with my site designer and get them changed.


----------



## JCardoza

moving to new post sprayers and locations


----------



## DRYWALLDAN

*Re Textures*

In Regards To Textures, I Am In Northern Cal, Theres A Lot Of Skip Trowell Here And What They Call Old World, Smooth Imperfect Orangepeel, I Use A Wallboard Hopper With A Emglo Compressor For Small Jobs,of Course No Hopper For Skip And Hand Textures, As Someone Mentioned I Feel The Spraying Mantis Hopper Is Better Than The Wallboard One, And Spray Rigs Are The Best For High Volume Jobs, Most Of My Work Is Resedential Including Acoustic Removal, A Hopper And Good Compressor Is Good For Small Jobs, I Am 51 Years Old Have Been Hangin Tapin And Sprayin For Over 21 Years I Learned From Some Of The Best In The Biz., And Still Walk On Stilts At 51, I Love The Trade And Will Do It As Long As I Can Walk. Cheers!!!


----------



## Tim0282

Way to go, Dan!
I'm 51 also and still walk on stilts. It just hurts a little more than it used to. I started going with my dad when I was a little guy. Started walking on stilts when I was ten years old. Started spotting nails then. I still spot screws now instead of nails. Guess I didn't learn beyond nails...
Tim


----------



## jakester

GOD BLESS the both of you, keep on going and all the best in the future 
Jake


----------



## Muddauber

I'll be 53 in march.Still pushing the tools 6&7 days a week (when there's work)LOL.
I'm not as fast as when I was younger and EVERYTHING hurts,but my wife is a massage therapist.I have to make a pitt stop at her shop from time to time and take lots of ibuprofen.

Finishing for 35 years now.If I had a real job I could retire!


----------



## Tim0282

Muddauber said:


> I'll be 53 in march.Still pushing the tools 6&7 days a week (when there's work)LOL.
> I'm not as fast as when I was younger and EVERYTHING hurts,but my wife is a massage therapist.I have to make a pitt stop at her shop from time to time and take lots of ibuprofen.
> 
> Finishing for 35 years now.If I had a real job I could retire!


Isn't that the truth!!
Oh if all of us old guys had massage therapists for wives. You're a lucky man, Muddauber! Does a massage really help? We have a shop that just opened and wondered about trying...


----------



## Muddauber

Massage Therapy really does help. It is great if you find a therapist who knows how to work with contined stress in the muscles. I have a lot of low back and neck issues, and from time to time my hands get achey. My wife or one of her therapist can help relieve the pain and stiffness in my neck and low back in usually one session. To hear her talk, massage is good for not only relaxation, but helps your circulation, reduces blood pressure, and helps the body fight off most illnesses and helps get rid of toxins that form. So the answer is, yeah, it really helps. I have seen people who couldn't turn their head to the side or have low back pain and almost crawl in her office walk out. Good for headaches to.


----------



## Tim0282

Good to hear. Thanks for the reply! May have to give it a try.


----------



## 1wallboardsman

jmthouston said:


> What are the common drywall textures around your area?
> I'm really new to textures, and I'm just limited to the ones that the company I work for applies. I've also look around the internet but with little success.
> 
> Here we apply knock down. And I have noticed that there is different types. There really is one that I really like, but the rest of the crew doesn't know how to apply, where all the tuxture splots are really uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like this put the splots more uniform. Almost the same distance apart and kind of the same sizes. Weew It looked nice. Is it just skill to get that texture with the sprayer.
> 
> Orange peel.
> Roll on with a thick nap roller.
> crows foot.
> 
> Could you point me to a direction or explain some of your experinece with textures?
> Thanks
> 
> Miguel


The most uniform knock down is done with the Binks 7D or 7E2 gun. These guns consume a lot of air, so you need to bring a man's compressor too. The distinctive pattern of the Binks can be varied with material thickness, and/or air pressure, but it is always uniform.

jdl


----------

